# Flavoring Spinach or Kale - yummy tip!



## Anonymous (Sep 5, 2002)

When steaming spinach or kale (or anything similar) add black pepper and olive oil with truffles (Tesco in the UK sell "Merchant Gourmet Truffle Flavoured Olive Oil") to the cold water and let it boil together. It gives your food a subtle but yummy taste.


----------



## leigh (Sep 9, 2002)

Hiya, Hobbes!  The truffle oil sounds wonderful - only thing is, where do you get the stuff in Kansas, USA??


----------



## Norma (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.truffle-oil.com


----------



## glennm (Sep 9, 2002)

*truffle oil*

You can normally find truffle oil in Italian supermarkets also.


----------

